# New 2021 Lucky Bracelet Alhambra



## luxlover

I read online that there is rumors of a new Lucky bracelet to be released in 2021. Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## HADASSA

luxlover said:


> I read online that there is rumors of a new Lucky bracelet to be released in 2021. Anyone have any info on this?


OMG !!! Where ONLINE did you read this? This is such exciting news!!!


----------



## gagabag

Oh please tell us more!


----------



## bhurry

I need a lucky bracelet ASAP lol.  Hope this is true


----------



## Violet Bleu

Following this thread!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

this is so exciting! i hope that it’s in wg with blue tones like the discontinued version


----------



## gagabag

Anything in WG and I’m screwed


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

With the turn of 2021, I picked up this lucky in the first week of January. Now, I am looking for the existing lucky which I understand from VCA is so hard to come by. I cannot wait to see the new lucky!


----------



## 336

Stardust Andromeda said:


> With the turn of 2021, I picked up this lucky in the first week of January. Now, I am looking for the existing lucky which I understand from VCA is so hard to come by. I cannot wait to see the new lucky!
> 
> View attachment 4974475


My SA has the YG one, PM me if you want her details


----------



## lilpie

Stardust Andromeda said:


> With the turn of 2021, I picked up this lucky in the first week of January. Now, I am looking for the existing lucky which I understand from VCA is so hard to come by. I cannot wait to see the new lucky!
> 
> View attachment 4974475



where did you find this!!!!! I need it too


----------



## missie1

Stardust Andromeda said:


> With the turn of 2021, I picked up this lucky in the first week of January. Now, I am looking for the existing lucky which I understand from VCA is so hard to come by. I cannot wait to see the new lucky!
> 
> View attachment 4974475


Omg you found this one. So beautiful. I have the current lucky one.  I got last year and I’ve been told they are slowly phasing out. They are still available though


----------



## luxlover

Ohhhh did you get this from Real Real? I saw one of these and then it was gone after 20 mins. 



Stardust Andromeda said:


> With the turn of 2021, I picked up this lucky in the first week of January. Now, I am looking for the existing lucky which I understand from VCA is so hard to come by. I cannot wait to see the new lucky!
> 
> View attachment 4974475


----------



## EpiFanatic

Stardust Andromeda said:


> With the turn of 2021, I picked up this lucky in the first week of January. Now, I am looking for the existing lucky which I understand from VCA is so hard to come by. I cannot wait to see the new lucky!
> 
> View attachment 4974475


How many times?


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

lilpie said:


> where did you find this!!!!! I need it too





luxlover said:


> Ohhhh did you get this from Real Real? I saw one of these and then it was gone after 20 mins.



I got this in Asia! I did hear from a GF that one showed up recently in US as well and at a really good price. 



336 said:


> My SA has the YG one, PM me if you want her details





EpiFanatic said:


> How many times?



Thanks thanks!


----------



## lisawhit

pictures pictures pictures of this new bracelet, please


----------



## lynne_ross

I really hope VCA introduces a new lucky line - earrings and long necklace!


----------



## mwhip9

Please post pics when available?  Love new items❤️


----------



## mmgoodies

Just saw these posted on VCA's China site, didn't see them on the US site yet. Looks like is around 3k USD


----------



## mmgoodies




----------



## mikimoto007

The one with the open wings is so charming. Is it carnelian and onyx?


----------



## ThisVNchick

If only this was a pendant and not a bracelet. I would have loved to layer this with my MOP & TE Lucky butterfly.


----------



## jenaps

mmgoodies said:


> View attachment 4975752
> View attachment 4975753
> View attachment 4975754
> View attachment 4975755


These are so cute!

Is this the new lucky bracelet? I was expecting more things on it


----------



## meeowy

It’s very cute but I am not sure if I can wear it to my work.  Plus I also expected more given the previous styles.


----------



## lilpie

I sure hope this is not what they mean by new lucky.....


----------



## HADASSA

Perfect for PRE-TEENS   

I have lost interest, if this is indeed the NEW LUCKY BRACELET


----------



## HADASSA

@mmgoodies, thank you for putting me back on track


----------



## Violet Bleu

Hehe maybe I’m a child, but I kind of love these!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

it’s cute - but too childish for my taste


----------



## susan08

The one with closed wings looks like strawberry


----------



## lynne_ross

It doesn’t look like something that would cost Vca $$$$. It is too cute... like a department store line for kids...


----------



## LADY755

Just checked with my lovely SA in The Dubai Mall and she said they should be a new collection with a ladybug in March...


----------



## gagabag

Thanks for sharing guys! If this is it then I think I’ll move on...


----------



## oranGetRee

Kinda disappointed.


----------



## LADY755

Yeah, doesn’t sound like much fun. But let’s see what the collection is


----------



## VCALoverNY

mmgoodies said:


> View attachment 4975752
> View attachment 4975753
> View attachment 4975754
> View attachment 4975755



Thank you for posting!! I'm really surprised that the new lucky bracelet will only have one motif?! I think the ladybug is cute (and lucky!!), but didn't the old lucky bracelets have 5 motifs??


----------



## pinkrose398

HADASSA said:


> Perfect for PRE-TEENS
> 
> I have lost interest, if this is indeed the NEW LUCKY BRACELET


Lol what.

I'm in my 30s and this is super cute. By that logic, wouldn't all of their animal brooches be for pre-teens too?


----------



## ThisVNchick

pinkrose398 said:


> Lol what.
> 
> I'm in my 30s and this is super cute. By that logic, wouldn't all of their animal brooches be for pre-teens too?


I wished my pre-teen self was rocking some VCA brooches


----------



## HADASSA

pinkrose398 said:


> Lol what.
> 
> I'm in my 30s and this is super cute. By that logic, wouldn't all of their animal brooches be for pre-teens too?





ThisVNchick said:


> I wished my pre-teen self was rocking some VCA brooches


Didn't mean to offend the INNER CHILD in any of us  

The Animal Brooches are in a different league. Ladybird, on the other hand, is not quintessential VCA for me.


----------



## HADASSA

VCALoverNY said:


> Thank you for posting!! I'm really surprised that the new lucky bracelet will only have one motif?! I think the ladybug is cute (and lucky!!), but didn't the old lucky bracelets have 5 motifs??


Old LUCKY has 4 motifs.


----------



## angelz629

My SA showed me pictures of the new lucky collection with the ladybug.  They were accidentally posted on the China website and quickly taken down but he got a hold of all the pictures.  He wasn't allowed to send them to me, but there are the bracelets with the single ladybug that have already been posted on this thread, and there is also a necklace with 4 motifs (think the current lucky necklace) - one being a ladybug and another being the gold alhambra.  I can't remember the other two motifs unfortunately.


----------



## angelz629

He also showed me a new collection that somewhat resembles the current perlee collection but not quite.  I actually like it more.


----------



## mmgoodies

Is the 4 motif a necklace or bracelet? 



angelz629 said:


> My SA showed me pictures of the new lucky collection with the ladybug.  They were accidentally posted on the China website and quickly taken down but he got a hold of all the pictures.  He wasn't allowed to send them to me, but there are the bracelets with the single ladybug that have already been posted on this thread, and there is also a necklace with 4 motifs (think the current lucky necklace) - one being a ladybug and another being the gold alhambra.  I can't remember the other two motifs unfortunately.


----------



## jenaps

angelz629 said:


> My SA showed me pictures of the new lucky collection with the ladybug.  They were accidentally posted on the China website and quickly taken down but he got a hold of all the pictures.  He wasn't allowed to send them to me, but there are the bracelets with the single ladybug that have already been posted on this thread, and there is also a necklace with 4 motifs (think the current lucky necklace) - one being a ladybug and another being the gold alhambra.  I can't remember the other two motifs unfortunately.



Oh this is such good intel!  Excited to see more motifs. I wonder why there isn’t a matching multi motif bracelet and they stuck with just the one ladybug.



angelz629 said:


> He also showed me a new collection that somewhat resembles the current perlee collection but not quite.  I actually like it more.


Was it the thin clover perlee that was posted in a different thread or something else?


----------



## angelz629

jenaps said:


> Oh this is such good intel!  Excited to see more motifs. I wonder why there isn’t a matching multi motif bracelet and they stuck with just the one ladybug.
> 
> 
> Was it the thin clover perlee that was posted in a different thread or something else?


Do you have a pic? I'll recognize it if I see it.


----------



## angelz629

mmgoodies said:


> Is the 4 motif a necklace or bracelet?


It's a long necklace like the current Lucky Alhambra necklace - just replace them with different motifs (the ladybug being one of them)


----------



## jenaps

angelz629 said:


> Do you have a pic? I'll recognize it if I see it.


Here it is



DS2006 said:


> Here is the picture someone posted of the prototype thin Perlee Clover pieces.
> View attachment 4967299


----------



## lilpie

The thin clover looks lovely!!!!!


----------



## mmgoodies

More leaked photos of the new lucky spring line coming in March I believe ...


----------



## jenaps

mmgoodies said:


> More leaked photos of the new lucky spring line coming in March I believe ...
> View attachment 4978536
> View attachment 4978537


Thanks for sharing! I heard the US release date is March 19th.  I feel like they could have used an additional color stone instead of all MOP.


----------



## meeowy

jenaps said:


> Thanks for sharing! I heard the US release date is March 19th.  I feel like they could have used an additional color stone instead of all MOP.


But looks like rose gold, which I like!


----------



## innerpeace85

mmgoodies said:


> More leaked photos of the new lucky spring line coming in March I believe ...
> View attachment 4978536
> View attachment 4978537



I feel they should have stuck to 4 motifs! I don't like 2 of the same flowers in this lucky version


----------



## susan08

wow I like this one more than the one motif lucky bracelet. Would love to see the try on pictures.


mmgoodies said:


> More leaked photos of the new lucky spring line coming in March I believe ...
> View attachment 4978536
> View attachment 4978537


----------



## mikimoto007

It's very pretty, but I agree, use of another stone would have been nice


----------



## Rockysmom

Not a fan


----------



## angelz629

jenaps said:


> Here it is


yep that's it!


----------



## LADY755

Not sure if I like it. looks a bit childish to me


----------



## lisawhit

LADY755 said:


> Not sure if I like it. looks a bit childish to me


+1


----------



## fluffywings21

angelz629 said:


> yep that's it!


I really like this thin perlee design.  Do you happen to know if it will come in white gold/yellow gold as well? Thanks


----------



## jenaps

fluffywings21 said:


> I really like this thin perlee design.  Do you happen to know if it will come in white gold/yellow gold as well? Thanks


It’s posted here:


sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i see, i found the photos of the other two golds
> View attachment 4949619
> View attachment 4949620
> 
> something feels off about it imo, it almost feels forced(?) like they were trying too hard to find a “thin love” alternative for vca. if i saw it irl i probably would think it’s a poorly done perlee clover fake. but it could look a lot better irl. hope we get more info on it


----------



## rkrisss

jenaps said:


> It’s posted here:


Thin perle bracelet is so cute and I actually like the new lucky bracelet!


----------



## 7777777

Does anyone know the price point for the thin perlee ring and bracelet?


----------



## jenaps

Haven’t heard yet! Maybe we should make a new thread. Seems there’s lots of interest!


----------



## fluffywings21

jenaps said:


> It’s posted here:


Thanks so much for this!!


----------



## fluffywings21

jenaps said:


> Haven’t heard yet! Maybe we should make a new thread. Seems there’s lots of interest!


I think this would be great!!


----------



## safari88

Looks like the ladybug bracelet is already available. It looks better than I thought


----------



## jenaps

candeyige said:


> Looks like the ladybug bracelet is already available. It looks better than I thought
> View attachment 4980806



I think it looks really cute!  Maybe too cute for me to wear. But I like it!


----------



## rengb6

I love the 5-motif bracelet! It is a bit over the top cute, but I'll probably have to get it anyway. However, I do wish they had included a malachite leaf instead of 2 MOP tulips. But maybe more color would have made it look (more?) cutesy.


----------



## bhurry

Yes i do wish they made this lucky bracelet with more colors.  Nevertheless, if anyone gets it pls post pics so we can have a better look at it.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Honestly, it reminds me of something like Kate Spade costume jewelry. Hard pass.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I was invited to preview and preorder from this collection today. There will be the two single motif bracelets (shown here) priced in the vintage pendant range ($2600+). The open lady bug is $200 more expensive then the closed. The new Lucky 5 motif bracelet is basically the same price as the current lucky ($5000). There will be a long Lucky necklace (also priced similarly with the current long Lucky necklace ($16,000ish) and there will be a brooch/pin. I can't remember if the leaves are MOP or RG, but there is a lady bug on it. Brooch/pin is priced similarly to the current Lucky Animal brooches ($7000ish). 

I didn't preorder anything. I think this is a line that I can afford to wait and see if I truly love it when I see the items displayed in stores.


----------



## mmgoodies

Is this in Asia? 



ThisVNchick said:


> I was invited to preview and preorder from this collection today. There will be the two single motif bracelets (shown here) priced in the vintage pendant range ($2600+). The open lady bug is $200 more expensive then the closed. The new Lucky 5 motif bracelet is basically the same price as the current lucky ($5000). There will be a long Lucky necklace (also priced similarly with the current long Lucky necklace ($16,000ish) and there will be a brooch/pin. I can't remember if the leaves are MOP or RG, but there is a lady bug on it. Brooch/pin is priced similarly to the current Lucky Animal brooches ($7000ish).
> 
> I didn't preorder anything. I think this is a line that I can afford to wait and see if I truly love it when I see the items displayed in stores.


----------



## ThisVNchick

mmgoodies said:


> Is this in Asia?


No these are US prices.
By “preview”, I meant my SA showed me the internal use only pdf of the upcoming launch. She wanted to see if I was interested in anything so she could preorder and bring it in for me to see. The US launch date is still March 19th per the pdf that I saw.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I forgot to mention that there will also be earrings! Single motif flower earrings of the daisy design (also found on the lucky bracelet). Price was low $4000.


----------



## lynne_ross

ThisVNchick said:


> I was invited to preview and preorder from this collection today. There will be the two single motif bracelets (shown here) priced in the vintage pendant range ($2600+). The open lady bug is $200 more expensive then the closed. The new Lucky 5 motif bracelet is basically the same price as the current lucky ($5000). There will be a long Lucky necklace (also priced similarly with the current long Lucky necklace ($16,000ish) and there will be a brooch/pin. I can't remember if the leaves are MOP or RG, but there is a lady bug on it. Brooch/pin is priced similarly to the current Lucky Animal brooches ($7000ish).
> 
> I didn't preorder anything. I think this is a line that I can afford to wait and see if I truly love it when I see the items displayed in stores.


Interesting! What did the long necklace look like? The earrings sound intriguing.


----------



## jenaps

ThisVNchick said:


> I forgot to mention that there will also be earrings! Single motif flower earrings of the daisy design (also found on the lucky bracelet). Price was low $4000.


Oh how did it look??? Like this?? Is it WMOP like the bracelet photo?


----------



## Kamilaa

Honestly the lucky collection used to be so elegant and classy but this new bracelet looks like something for a 10y.o... after so many nice designs we had gotten recently like the Grey MOP this seems like a big step back...


----------



## ThisVNchick

jenaps said:


> Oh how did it look??? Like this?? Is it WMOP like the bracelet photo?
> 
> View attachment 4981510


Yes, it is this flower.


----------



## ThisVNchick

lynne_ross said:


> Interesting! What did the long necklace look like? The earrings sound intriguing.


It is exactly the same style as the current long Lucky necklace, just replace the motifs with the new motifs.


----------



## jenaps

ThisVNchick said:


> Yes, it is this flower.


Thx!  I think I def want these then!  If anyone has a pic please post it!


----------



## susan08

jenaps said:


> Oh how did it look??? Like this?? Is it WMOP like the bracelet photo?
> 
> View attachment 4981510


That’s cute. If it’s true, I might get the earring then


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

candeyige said:


> Looks like the ladybug bracelet is already available. It looks better than I thought
> View attachment 4980806


I am curious about the right hand bottom corner number and reference to a shopping site. Is it authentic?



jenaps said:


> Oh how did it look??? Like this?? Is it WMOP like the bracelet photo?
> 
> View attachment 4981510


I am excited about the Sakura earrings too.


----------



## oranGetRee

jenaps said:


> Oh how did it look??? Like this?? Is it WMOP like the bracelet photo?
> 
> View attachment 4981510



I only like this motif. Hope to see a piece with this motif without the lady bug


----------



## susan08

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I am excited about the Sakura earrings too.



Now I know why I like it. It’s Sakura! Hope they can make pink MOP with the Sakura shape! That would be perfect!


----------



## sosauce

I love this bracelet so much. I was saving to buy the perlee clover bangle? But I might splurge on this one if it’s limited.

Does anyone know if this bracelet will be part of the permanent collection, or if it will be limited edition?


----------



## Candy_landy

New photos


----------



## jenaps

Candy_landy said:


> New photos


I def want these earrings!

the necklace is cuter than I thought it would be!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I really want to love these pieces but they look too cutesy for me....maybe better in person


----------



## jenayb

Notorious Pink said:


> I really want to love these pieces but they look too cutesy for me....maybe better in person



Agree - way too cutesy. They remind me of things you would see in Claires..


----------



## VCALoverNY

Notorious Pink said:


> I really want to love these pieces but they look too cutesy for me....maybe better in person



I couldn't put my finger on what was bothering me about these, but you nailed it.


----------



## LADY755

Here’s what my lovely SA sent me. Apparently these were/was launched in China for the Chinese New Year. Should be released to other countries in March (at least for Dubai).
Not my cup of tea though


----------



## lynne_ross

I also was hoping to love these but nope...I do love the earrings from pictures. So will consider them once they arrive in boutiques.


----------



## couturequeen

I love prior Lucky collections but these look so uninspired!?! I feel anyone on the forum could have come up with better motif combos ...


----------



## LADY755

Candy_landy said:


> New photos


I think i love the dress/outfit of the model more than the actual jewellery lol


----------



## dbcelly

Trying to gauge from the pic but I wonder if the motifs are in vintage size?  They look quite small - like sweet size.  As much as I like the current (retired?) lucky bracelet with 4 motifs, they are large for my wrist and the 2 dangling ones can get in the way. 


mmgoodies said:


> More leaked photos of the new lucky spring line coming in March I believe ...
> View attachment 4978536
> View attachment 4978537


----------



## ThisVNchick

dbcelly said:


> Trying to gauge from the pic but I wonder if the motifs are in vintage size?  They look quite small - like sweet size.  As much as I like the current (retired?) lucky bracelet with 4 motifs, they are large for my wrist and the 2 dangling ones can get in the way.


I think they are comparable to the current lucky charm just because the price point is pretty much the same on both the long necklace and the multi-charm bracelet.  That said, the dangling motif on this bracelet is the RG leaf which would be more durable than the malachite leaf on the current lucky bracelet.


----------



## jenaps

dbcelly said:


> Trying to gauge from the pic but I wonder if the motifs are in vintage size?  They look quite small - like sweet size.  As much as I like the current (retired?) lucky bracelet with 4 motifs, they are large for my wrist and the 2 dangling ones can get in the way.


I think they’re similar here’s a pic next to a vintage bracelet.


----------



## pinkrose398

Candy_landy said:


> New photos


The brooch!!!!!! So pretty


----------



## missie1

I’m so disappointed with this lucky bracelet.  I think it’s the ladybug that’s throwing it off.


----------



## wenlet

I’m not a fan. I don’t like bugs so no thanks to the ladybug!


----------



## dbcelly

ThisVNchick said:


> I think they are comparable to the current lucky charm just because the price point is pretty much the same on both the long necklace and the multi-charm bracelet.  That said, the dangling motif on this bracelet is the RG leaf which would be more durable than the malachite leaf on the current lucky bracelet.


Makes sense!  I do like how the current one has different stones.   The new one seems to have less links between motifs, wonder if they're just larger links.  I'm not crazy about the new motifs but I'm still interested in seeing it in person.


----------



## Maya436847

Stardust Andromeda said:


> With the turn of 2021, I picked up this lucky in the first week of January. Now, I am looking for the existing lucky which I understand from VCA is so hard to come by. I cannot wait to see the new lucky!
> 
> View attachment 4974475


This is a gorgeous bracelet! I am fairly new to VCA (five pieces so far in my collection). I have not seen this on the VCA website. Is this a discontinued style?


----------



## jenaps

dbcelly said:


> Makes sense!  I do like how the current one has different stones.   The new one seems to have less links between motifs, wonder if they're just larger links.  I'm not crazy about the new motifs but I'm still interested in seeing it in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987021


Yea me too! I feel like they could have made one of the flowers yellow or pink mother of Pearl at least!


----------



## glamourbag

Maya436847 said:


> This is a gorgeous bracelet! I am fairly new to VCA (five pieces so far in my collection). I have not seen this on the VCA website. Is this a discontinued style?


This is an old style. I love it too.


----------



## susan08

dbcelly said:


> Makes sense!  I do like how the current one has different stones.   The new one seems to have less links between motifs, wonder if they're just larger links.  I'm not crazy about the new motifs but I'm still interested in seeing it in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987021



Totally agree! At least they can use pink MOP for Sakura. Or malachite for leaves.


----------



## ThisVNchick

dbcelly said:


> Makes sense!  I do like how the current one has different stones.   The new one seems to have less links between motifs, wonder if they're just larger links.  I'm not crazy about the new motifs but I'm still interested in seeing it in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987021


I think they will be of the same length. The new one has less dangling charms so less links since the other motifs are “built into” the length of the bracelet. Does that make sense LOL?


----------



## dbcelly

ThisVNchick said:


> I think they will be of the same length. The new one has less dangling charms so less links since the other motifs are “built into” the length of the bracelet. Does that make sense LOL?


oh TRUE!  That totally makes sense.  I can see why ppl think these are too cute-sy.  Still trying to figure out what they jellyfish-shaped or pacman motif is supposed to be - tulips?


----------



## jenaps

dbcelly said:


> oh TRUE!  That totally makes sense.  I can see why ppl think these are too cute-sy.  Still trying to figure out what they jellyfish-shaped or pacman motif is supposed to be - tulips?


I think the tulips upside down look like the PacMan ghosts too!  I wonder why they have them upside down in that part of the necklace and not right side up.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I agree - the motifs are not particularly appealing for what they (are and yes, all I saw were the Pac Man ghosts too). The Animal Brooches are so clever and well designed. I feel like that did not quite happen here (which is a nice way of saying what I'd really like to say   ).


----------



## lucky7355

For the single motif bracelet that has to two loops - I haven't been able to find the sizing for both loops. Does anyone happen to know?


----------



## koeeeee

jenaps said:


> I think the tulips upside down look like the PacMan ghosts too!  I wonder why they have them upside down in that part of the necklace and not right side up.


My guess they are Sakura petals but they do certainly look like Pac-Mans or jelly fish!


----------



## sosauce

koeeeee said:


> My guess they are Sakura petals but they do certainly look like Pac-Mans or jelly fish!


 Gasp. Omg. Maybe they’re NOT tulips... the shape is rather straight though for a petal IMO. I think it should be more curved if it’s supposed to evoke a flower petal.

I still wish the collection used some pink mother of pearl, or had some more color variance.


----------



## koeeeee

sosauce said:


> Gasp. Omg. Maybe they’re NOT tulips... the shape is rather straight though for a petal IMO. I think it should be more curved if it’s supposed to evoke a flower petal.
> 
> I still wish the collection used some pink mother of pearl, or had some more color variance.


SAs should be getting training end of this month or so, I’m sure all will be revealed soon!

Totally agree, pink MOP would have been lovely.


----------



## leechiyong

I love ladybugs, sakura, and tulips (if that’s what they are) and I normally take no issue with spending excessive amounts on cutesy items, but this falls flat for me. It feels off with three motifs in white MOP.

I would be all about a 5 motif or even single motif sakura bracelet.


----------



## ashton

From a China app. It’s kinda cute but I don’t love.


----------



## jenaps

ashton said:


> From a China app. It’s kinda cute but I don’t love.
> View attachment 4993441
> View attachment 4993442


Interesting how light of a shade the carnelian is on the closed ladybug.  I’ve been searching for vintage Alhambra earrings in that shade and have yet to find them!


----------



## eletons

jenaps said:


> Interesting how light of a shade the carnelian is on the closed ladybug.  I’ve been searching for vintage Alhambra earrings in that shade and have yet to find them!


Maybe it is just the lighting. When you find one in this shade, don't think, just buy it. VCA used to have carnelian in bright shade, the shade that wow you. Now, there are lots of darker shade, the brick shade which is less appealing in my opinion.


----------



## safari88

Just saw this ladybug pendant, posted online by a VCA SA in HK


----------



## pinkrose398

ashton said:


> From a China app. It’s kinda cute but I don’t love.
> View attachment 4993441
> View attachment 4993442



That is SO cute and I would totally get that if I had unlimited cash haha


----------



## gagabag

candeyige said:


> Just saw this ladybug pendant, posted online by a VCA SA in HK
> 
> View attachment 4994849


“I want to be with you all the time” - says the bug! Very timely in the context of the pandemic, launched in China of all places. VCA needs to have a better marketing strategy 
The pendant (without the bug) looks amazing, though!


----------



## jenaps

The lady bug looks like one of the sticker ones they put on the box.


----------



## rengb6

Credit: https://www.instagram.com/bellataiwan/




Source with *videos: *https://www.instagram.com/chloe.tai22/


----------



## jenaps

The earring flower motifs are plum blossoms and they are $4,300 US.

There’s also pink gold Frivole Pave line coming too in March.


----------



## oranGetRee

Someone posted these pics on Facebook, taking preorders. Said that launch on 19 Mar.

photos from Facebook. If it is not ok to post them, pls assist to remove the post. Thanks


----------



## vinotastic

@rengb6 - it looks like maybe a thin perlee ring snuck in there too


----------



## rengb6

jenaps said:


> The earring flower motifs are plum blossoms and they are $4,300 US.
> 
> There’s also pink gold Frivole Pave line coming too in March.



Do you know if the pink gold Frivole will only come in pave? I've been wanting the mini or small earrings in rose gold for years!


----------



## jenaps

rengb6 said:


> Do you know if the pink gold Frivole will only come in pave? I've been wanting the mini or small earrings in rose gold for years!


I’m not sure, but I only saw pictures of pave items


----------



## valnsw

rengb6 said:


> Do you know if the pink gold Frivole will only come in pave? I've been wanting the mini or small earrings in rose gold for years!



Only in pave, I was told.


----------



## jsmile

Can't wait to see real life photos of these


----------



## TankerToad

The clip could be quite nice


----------



## Ylesiya

Hi ladies, here's the pic of actual necklace being worn shared with me by our boutique manager.
What do you think? They told me they think in real life it's going to be quite nice.
I'm clueless myself at this point to be frank.
Probably still prefer old good classic vintage Alhambra rather than cute ladybugs for this price.
The earrings may look quite nice though.


----------



## jenaps

Ylesiya said:


> Hi ladies, here's the pic of actual necklace being worn shared with me by our boutique manager.
> What do you think? They told me they think in real life it's going to be quite nice.
> I'm clueless myself at this point to be frank.
> Probably still prefer old good classic vintage Alhambra rather than cute ladybugs for this price.
> The earrings may look quite nice though.
> 
> View attachment 5001543


I think it’s cute! I’m going to get the earrings.  The lucky line in general is a bit too cute for my tastes but I still think it’s really nice!


----------



## Allurex112

I got these pix and pricing info from an SA in the 5th Ave boutique


----------



## sosauce

Allurex112 said:


> I got these pix and pricing info from an SA in the 5th Ave boutique



Oh, they’re PLUM blossoms. Huh, interesting. I guess that explains why the petal shape isn’t more stylized (the petals are rounded, instead of split).

It also somewhat explains why this was released in China first, since plum blossoms have a lot of symbolism there.


----------



## gagabag

Theplum blossom earrings intrigue me - wonder what the backing is like..?


----------



## Jesxia

This are the pictures my SA sent me. She said they have started receiving the new Lucky collection in stores now. 

Diameter of the earring is 1.4 cm. Backing is post and clip, but can be replaced with non-clip version (like the sweet collection) for about $1,500. Takes 4 to 5 weeks for the work to be done. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ylesiya

Jesxia said:


> This are the pictures my SA sent me. She said they have started receiving the new Lucky collection in stores now.
> 
> Diameter of the earring is 1.4 cm. Backing is post and clip, but can be replaced with non-clip version (like the sweet collection) for about $1,500. Takes 4 to 5 weeks for the work to be done.
> 
> Hope this helps!



I quite like the earrings: they don't look childish or too girlish and could freshen the look + they could match nicely with the Alhambra pieces. It's the same size as Vintage Alhambra earrings - so it is nice to have something new but similar at the same time.
The long necklace - many doubts. It also looks nice overall, but I don't want to look "cute" wearing 17K piece covered in ladybugs  I understand where they were coming from but it just does not feel versatile enough to validate the price tag.


----------



## susan08

Jesxia said:


> This are the pictures my SA sent me. She said they have started receiving the new Lucky collection in stores now.
> 
> Diameter of the earring is 1.4 cm. Backing is post and clip, but can be replaced with non-clip version (like the sweet collection) for about $1,500. Takes 4 to 5 weeks for the work to be done.
> 
> Hope this helps!


 

So happy to see the pic in real!
I’m wondering if the MOP is one whole piece with a hole? Or the middle metal is somehow glued to the MOP?

so the non-clip version is $5800?


----------



## Jesxia

susan08 said:


> So happy to see the pic in real!
> I’m wondering if the MOP is one whole piece with a hole? Or the middle metal is somehow glued to the MOP?
> 
> so the non-clip version is $5800?



No. I was quoted Canadian dollars. 

VCA does not make a non-clip version. You would have to request a special modification. 

Lucky Spring Plum Blossom Earrings (clip and post)= CAD$5,500 + taxes 

Additional cost to modify clip backing = CAD$1,500 + taxes

I was interested in changing the back because I find that clip-style backings can be painful. My SA suggested getting the earring clip adjusted at the store first, which might address the issue. 

VCA can adjust the clip locally, but a full modification would have to be done at the NYC workshop (hence the 4 to 5 week lead time that is required).


----------



## KristinTech

I would have liked to see more contrast in the colors.


----------



## shyla14

Allurex112 said:


> I got these pix and pricing info from an SA in the 5th Ave boutique


Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## lumkeikei

I just received these from my SA


----------



## susan08

Jesxia said:


> No. I was quoted Canadian dollars.
> 
> VCA does not make a non-clip version. You would have to request a special modification.
> 
> Lucky Spring Plum Blossom Earrings (clip and post)= CAD$5,500 + taxes
> 
> Additional cost to modify clip backing = CAD$1,500 + taxes
> 
> I was interested in changing the back because I find that clip-style backings can be painful. My SA suggested getting the earring clip adjusted at the store first, which might address the issue.
> 
> VCA can adjust the clip locally, but a full modification would have to be done at the NYC workshop (hence the 4 to 5 week lead time that is required).



thank you so much for your input! I think the price of a pair of MOP is already high considering the size of motif is similar to sweet.
Hope they can have two versions available for sale at same time. 
I guess I’ll need to try it in store to feel it. I don’t think I would spend another >1k USD just to change the clip unless I can’t go home without it. As of now, there’s nothing I can’t pass.


----------



## rk4265

susan08 said:


> thank you so much for your input! I think the price of a pair of MOP is already high considering the size of motif is similar to sweet.
> Hope they can have two versions available for sale at same time.
> I guess I’ll need to try it in store to feel it. I don’t think I would spend another >1k USD just to change the clip unless I can’t go home without it. As of now, there’s nothing I can’t pass.


Pretty sure it’s vintage size not sweet


----------



## jenaps

Jesxia said:


> This are the pictures my SA sent me. She said they have started receiving the new Lucky collection in stores now.
> 
> Diameter of the earring is 1.4 cm. Backing is post and clip, but can be replaced with non-clip version (like the sweet collection) for about $1,500. Takes 4 to 5 weeks for the work to be done.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thanks for sharing these!!! did your SA send anymore angles of earring pics!! So excited!


----------



## rk4265

Will they be limited or permanent?


----------



## Jesxia

jenaps said:


> Thanks for sharing these!!! did your SA send anymore angles of earring pics!! So excited!



No, she did not. 

But my SA did confirm this is to be part of the permanent collection.


----------



## susan08

rk4265 said:


> Pretty sure it’s vintage size not sweet


Thanks for correcting me. That makes sense now.


----------



## Jesxia

susan08 said:


> thank you so much for your input! I think the price of a pair of MOP is already high considering the size of motif is similar to sweet.
> Hope they can have two versions available for sale at same time.
> I guess I’ll need to try it in store to feel it. I don’t think I would spend another >1k USD just to change the clip unless I can’t go home without it. As of now, there’s nothing I can’t pass.



Agreed. It doesn’t make sense to spend that much to make the earring backings LESS secure than the original clip and post. 

However, I don’t think VCA will make two versions. That was why my SA suggested getting the earrings adjusted at the local store first, to see if that would address the earlobe pain issue. 

It’s definitely tough to shop when everything is under lock down. But given this is a permanent collection, you could wait till stores reopen so you can see how the earring sits on your lobe. 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## acheronbeach

Wow, those plum blossom earrings are really beautiful, and would match well with the other Alhambra MOP pieces.  

I agree with a lot of others... the lucky ladybug bracelet/necklaces are kinda "costume jewelry"-ish to me - too cutesy, kids-like, and not super wearable.  Reminds me of the Kate Spade unwanted visitors ladybug costume jewelry line.  I can't see, for instance, the royal family wearing it to an event like we've seen with Catherine or Camilla with the classic Alhambra.  I would've liked something a little more sophisticated like the blue lucky bracelet.


----------



## chiaoapple

I really don’t see the new lucky collection having staying power.... as many have commented, it is indeed quite costume jewellery-looking. Of course I expect the quality of the materials to come through when seen in real life, but for the money I would rather get pieces from Bvlgari or something as I currently have all the VCA pieces I truly want (or can reasonably afford haha). This is a bit disappointing as I really was excited when I heard there was going to be new releases!


----------



## charchar888

What would be beautiful is if they made the 10 motif in this RG color.


----------



## couturequeen

chiaoapple said:


> I really don’t see the new lucky collection having staying power.... as many have commented, it is indeed quite costume jewellery-looking. Of course I expect the quality of the materials to come through when seen in real life, but for the money I would rather get pieces from Bvlgari or something as I currently have all the VCA pieces I truly want (or can reasonably afford haha). This is a bit disappointing as I really was excited when I heard there was going to be new releases!


Totally agree. I love Lucky but they could have designed more mature springtime motifs in red and white. I would happily be a part of the next focus group to gauge interest.


----------



## Ylesiya

couturequeen said:


> Totally agree. I love Lucky but they could have designed more mature springtime motifs in red and white. I would happily be a part of the next focus group to gauge interest.



When I spoke to our boutique manager, she said they expect 5 motif bracelet and earrings to be the best sellers.
I kinda agree as the bracelet may look quite okay in the end as a daily wear piece + people may want something fresh to rotate with normal 5 motif bracelets. 
Earrings may hit the spot - it would be nice to have something Vintage Alhambra size which is not Vintage Alhambra per se, but easily can be paired with the other VA pieces. 
But imagine wearings full set? Earrings, ladybug bracelet and long necklace (17K!!) as well?
So lady-bugged


----------



## simurgh

Ylesiya said:


> When I spoke to our boutique manager, she said they expect 5 motif bracelet and earrings to be the best sellers.
> I kinda agree as the bracelet may look quite okay in the end as a daily wear piece + people may want something fresh to rotate with normal 5 motif bracelets.
> Earrings may hit the spot - it would be nice to have something Vintage Alhambra size which is not Vintage Alhambra per se, but easily can be paired with the other VA pieces.
> But imagine wearings full set? Earrings, ladybug bracelet and long necklace (17K!!) as well?
> So lady-bugged


You might say infested 
I don’t know who the intended customer for the ladybugs is, but it’s not me! The plum blossoms are pretty though.


----------



## couturequeen

I think the ladybug would be great as a pin and would sit well alongside the other creatures.

Plum blossoms are pretty but I keep thinking they look like knockoffs ...


----------



## rk4265

Definitely grabbing the earrings.they will go with everything and are still a very nice collectors piece. Unique. My sa said they will most likely  be like the pink sapphire frivole. Once their gone they are gone. Definitely don’t see them coming back any time soon, especially since they are releasing pink gold frivole pave. The rest is cutesy and not as elegant and regular Alhambra but I still like it. More casual.


----------



## susan08

does anyone have photos of earrings? Curious what the back side looks like


----------



## rk4265

susan08 said:


> does anyone have photos of earrings? Curious what the back side looks like


Look at post 135


----------



## susan08

rk4265 said:


> Look at post 135


I’ve seen that. I’m asking for photos of back side or in person


----------



## jenaps

I’d like to see more earring pics too!  My SA said none have come to the store as of yet   Hopefully that changes before Friday!


----------



## susan08

I found a photo of bracelet from social media. Still waiting for earrings photos in person. 
Original poster mentioned each motif is smaller than vintage 5-motif bracelet and the total length is shorter as well.


----------



## bhurry

How I wish they added more color to this than just having mother of pearl.  



susan08 said:


> I found a photo of bracelet from social media. Still waiting for earrings photos in person.
> Original poster mentioned each motif is smaller than vintage 5-motif bracelet and the total length is shorter as well.
> View attachment 5021286


----------



## Swizzle

All the Lucky Spring pieces are on the website.


----------



## periogirl28

Woohoo!


----------



## sosauce

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5025077
> 
> Woohoo!


Take mod shots please. I'm also curious to see if the bracelet is double-sided, or if the details on the ladybug and plum blossoms are only on the front.


----------



## susan08

sosauce said:


> Take mod shots please. I'm also curious to see if the bracelet is double-sided, or if the details on the ladybug and plum blossoms are only on the front.



I’ve seen some try on videos of single motif ladybug bracelet and it’s double-sided. Not sure about the plum blossoms though. I assume it is too.
I’m also curious if the little gold part is glued to the stone or though the stone since they are double-sided.


----------



## jenaps

sosauce said:


> Take mod shots please. I'm also curious to see if the bracelet is double-sided, or if the details on the ladybug and plum blossoms are only on the front.


The ladybug is double sided. I saw a video of it!  Not sure about the plum blossom.

And yes please take mod shots everyone!!


----------



## jenaps

Has anyone gotten something yet?? I know it’s Friday somewhere!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Stores here aren't open yet.


----------



## Alena21

I just checked out the new Lucky and Frivole collection at the launch. I must admit I did NOT pay attention if they are double sided. I really like the collection but not enough to purchase it. 
Fell in love with the PG Frivole ring.


----------



## gagabag

Alena21 said:


> I just checked out the new Lucky and Frivole collection at the launch. I must admit I did NOT pay attention if they are double sided. I really like the collection but not enough to purchase it.
> Fell in love with the PG Frivole ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027578
> View attachment 5027579
> View attachment 5027580
> View attachment 5027581
> View attachment 5027582
> View attachment 5027583
> View attachment 5027584
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027595
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027600


Thanks for the lovely photos! 
What did you think of the earrings? My SA is trying to get me excited for it but I don't know


----------



## Alena21

gagabag said:


> Thanks for the lovely photos!
> What did you think of the earrings? My SA is trying to get me excited for it but I don't know



The most underwhelming for me were the earrings tbh. Maybe because the posts were too short and they didn't sit right.  They look much better in the pic here. Didn't stand out for me in real life. I thought I'm going to like them the most. I liked the clip and the necklace the most. But the PG Frivole stole my heart.


----------



## jsmile

Alena21 said:


> I just checked out the new Lucky and Frivole collection at the launch. I must admit I did NOT pay attention if they are double sided. I really like the collection but not enough to purchase it.
> Fell in love with the PG Frivole ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027578
> View attachment 5027579
> View attachment 5027580
> View attachment 5027581
> View attachment 5027582
> View attachment 5027583
> View attachment 5027584
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027595
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027600


Did they provide you anything special? My invitation says VCA invites you to celebrate Lucky Spring collection by designing your own floral bouquet.. not sure what that means.


----------



## gagabag

Alena21 said:


> The most underwhelming for me were the earrings tbh. Maybe because the posts were too short and they didn't sit right.  They look much better in the pic here. Didn't stand out for me in real life. I thought I'm going to like them the most. I liked the clip and the necklace the most. But the PG Frivole stole my heart.


Thanks dear!
Yeah the actual photos doesn’t do anything for me either, which is sad as I am itching for something new...


----------



## periogirl28

Lucky motifs are double sided.


----------



## Ylesiya

gagabag said:


> Thanks dear!
> Yeah the actual photos doesn’t do anything for me either, which is sad as I am itching for something new...
> View attachment 5027612



Actually they look very boring in this photo... The beads look like they are behind the MOP and MOP stands out too much or maybe this is just the way it looks in the photos. I will make an effort to check out tomorrow in our local store as well. 

Interesting that "sweet" bracelet bugs look bigger than I thought, not the usual tiny sweet size. 
I can't understand what I feel about the 5 motif new bracelet: to me it feels like it needs more colour, the only bright spot is the bug and the rest just blends together. The original Lucky Bracelet stood out and became highly desired because of that cool mix of colours IMHO...


----------



## Alena21

jsmile said:


> Did they provide you anything special? My invitation says VCA invites you to celebrate Lucky Spring collection by designing your own floral bouquet.. not sure what that means.


Yes there was doing your own flower arrangement and refreshments provided. I was in a hurry and just had a cup of tea and grabbed a ready made one. The whole thing was a bit rushed for me as I decided to go last moment between appointments in the same area. It was not one of those grand launches. I also went when they just opened the boutique.


----------



## jsmile

Alena21 said:


> Yes there was doing your own flower arrangement and refreshments provided. I was in a hurry and just had a cup of tea and grabbed a ready made one. The whole thing was a bit rushed for me as I decided to go last moment between appointments in the same area. It was not one of those grand launches. I also went when they just opened the boutique.


Awesome. I hope they are organized. Do you know how long they let you stay give social distancing restrictions?


----------



## n1a

I actually love the plum blossom earrings.
I am looking to buy for my first vca. I decided to get the plum blossom instead of the vintage alhambra mop earrings
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
.
And brought back the vintage Alhambra mop single motif necklace home since the lucky spring earrings were not available when I visited.



Ylesiya said:


> Actually they look very boring in this photo... The beads look like they are behind the MOP and MOP stands out too much or maybe this is just the way it looks in the photos. I will make an effort to check out tomorrow in our local store as well.
> 
> Interesting that "sweet" bracelet bugs look bigger than I thought, not the usual tiny sweet size.
> I can't understand what I feel about the 5 motif new bracelet: to me it feels like it needs more colour, the only bright spot is the bug and the rest just blends together. The original Lucky Bracelet stood out and became highly desired because of that cool mix of colours IMHO...



The middle gold is actually set in the middle of the mop. It is double sided.
Definitely need to check it in person.


----------



## susan08

n1a said:


> I actually love the plum blossom earrings.
> I am looking to buy for my first vca. I decided to get the plum blossom instead of the vintage alhambra mop earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027638
> View attachment 5027639
> View attachment 5027640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> And brought back the vintage Alhambra mop single motif necklace home since the lucky spring earrings were not available when I visited.
> 
> 
> 
> The middle gold is actually set in the middle of the mop. It is double sided.
> Definitely need to check it in person.


Thank you for your lovely photos!
It’s nice to see that even earring is double-sided and back has flower print too! I wish I can try it in store


----------



## Alena21

jsmile said:


> Awesome. I hope they are organized. Do you know how long they let you stay give social distancing restrictions?


I stayed about 20 minutes.  No idea if there is time restriction. As I left a couple of other ladies came. Since the SA in the boutique are limited number it is safe to assume there is time restriction. All these flowers you see are used for the flower bouquets. I think they invited a lot of guests in different time slots.


----------



## Ylesiya

Some more pics


----------



## gagabag

Would the clip be suitable as a pendant, like what could be done for the lucky animals? Or would it be too big & awkward?


----------



## rk4265

I love the earrings


----------



## Alena21

gagabag said:


> Would the clip be suitable as a pendant, like what could be done for the lucky animals? Or would it be too big & awkward?


It can be worn as a pendant.  This is how I wear my Lucky Animal Clips. I think it would look nice.  Depends again on person's torso length,  bust etc.


----------



## periogirl28

Got the Plum Blossom earrings. I will wear them as clips as they sit very well on my ears.


----------



## shyla14

Interesting that "sweet" bracelet bugs look bigger than I thought, not the usual tiny sweet size.
I can't understand what I feel about the 5 motif new bracelet: to me it feels like it needs more colour, the only bright spot is the bug and the rest just blends together. The original Lucky Bracelet stood out and became highly desired because of that cool mix of colours IMHO...
[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the pics and intel. So the single motif bugs are bigger than the sweet? Are they as big as the vintage alhambra? I wonder because the price seems steep for a sweet sized single motif.


----------



## Alena21

shyla14 said:


> Interesting that "sweet" bracelet bugs look bigger than I thought, not the usual tiny sweet size.
> I can't understand what I feel about the 5 motif new bracelet: to me it feels like it needs more colour, the only bright spot is the bug and the rest just blends together. The original Lucky Bracelet stood out and became highly desired because of that cool mix of colours IMHO...



Thanks for the pics and intel. So the single motif bugs are bigger than the sweet? Are they as big as the vintage alhambra? I wonder because the price seems steep for a sweet sized single motif.
[/QUOTE]
Yes they are quite big. Vintage size or even bigger.


----------



## honhon

as for the bracelet i think it is good that it has only one red color motif, it will be too much with any other colours with designs like that.  i like the bracelet a lot in fact, its still classy keeping its neutral tone in simple MOP


----------



## Alena21

I liked the neutral look of it.  Not big fan of the original. Too loud.


----------



## hab818

n1a said:


> I actually love the plum blossom earrings.
> I am looking to buy for my first vca. I decided to get the plum blossom instead of the vintage alhambra mop earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027638
> View attachment 5027639
> View attachment 5027640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> And brought back the vintage Alhambra mop single motif necklace home since the lucky spring earrings were not available when I visited.
> 
> 
> 
> The middle gold is actually set in the middle of the mop. It is double sided.
> Definitely need to check it in person.



thanks so much for this. I was in the same boat- purchasing my first VCA and was deciding between the plum blossom and the vintage alhambra. After talking to the ambassador on the phone and seeing your photos I got the plum blossom. Fingers crossed they look as good on me as they do on you!


----------



## n1a

hab818 said:


> thanks so much for this. I was in the same boat- purchasing my first VCA and was deciding between the plum blossom and the vintage alhambra. After talking to the ambassador on the phone and seeing your photos I got the plum blossom. Fingers crossed they look as good on me as they do on you!


Yeay.. 

France is in lockdown again. Hopefully we don't have to wait for long


----------



## nycmamaofone

I like the brooch but the price point for me is too high.


----------



## pinkrose398

I want that open ladybug bracelet but I don't have enough disposable income to spend on a trendy piece... Sadly I will have to pass. The only thing I can see being more timeless are the earrings but I don't have pierced ears


----------



## n1a

This is the bracelet on my tiny wrist. Sadly I cannot attached video here so here is the screengrab of it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Overall the collection is quite nice, it is subtle and elegant but the ladybug makes it a bit whimsical.
I asked my SA why ladybug? When we encounter ladybug means we will get lucky.


----------



## Lucynancy

I totally agree with you. I love this natural look much better than the original one. No offense to those who love the originals but it never 'spoke' to me and had too many colours IMHO. This new edition - to mark springtime - as as natural as nature. DD love the ladybug, her "himmuguegeli" (in Bernese Swiss German), so we have placed a deposit for it.


----------



## Ylesiya

So I went to the store to try the new pieces personally. 
I have totally mixed feelings about them to be completely honest.
This is how floral motif is compared in size to vintage Alhambra: it looks a bit smaller to me:



Here are all 3 bracelets on one hand:



Here is the 5 motif bracelet and it felt a bit flimsy to me compared to normal vintage Alhambra, especially onyx and guilloche which feel very solid:



And here is long necklace (you can spot the earrings as well). Most controversial for me as I really feel it's not worth the price tag although overall I liked it but again it felt like it had less weight than my 10 motif necklace:



And just a closer shot of the items showing difference in carnelian colour:



I'll post more photos later.


----------



## couturequeen

Ylesiya said:


> So I went to the store to try the new pieces personally.
> I have totally mixed feelings about them to be completely honest.



Thanks for the thoughtful review!


----------



## nicole0612

I think I would be tempted if the ladybug was a plant motif instead. I suppose they did not want to repeat the green malachite leaf, but imagine how pretty it would be with a colored floral or leaf motif in place of the ladybug. 
I understand the whimsical scenario presented; “Oh, look, a ladybug landed on me while out in nature!” However, I would brush away any bug that landed on me with a bit of a creepy crawly feeling, and I cannot totally banish that feeling when contemplating the new lucky line.


----------



## susan08

nicole0612 said:


> I think I would be tempted if the ladybug was a plant motif instead. I suppose they did not want to repeat the green malachite leaf, but imagine how pretty it would be with a colored floral or leaf motif in place of the ladybug.
> I understand the whimsical scenario presented; “Oh, look, a ladybug landed on me while out in nature!” However, I would brush away any bug that landed on me with a bit of a creepy crawly feeling, and I cannot totally banish that feeling when contemplating the new lucky line.


hahaha I was laughing when I read “I would brush away any bug that landed on me”


----------



## susan08

Ylesiya said:


> So I went to the store to try the new pieces personally.
> I have totally mixed feelings about them to be completely honest.
> This is how floral motif is compared in size to vintage Alhambra: it looks a bit smaller to me:
> View attachment 5028907
> 
> 
> Here are all 3 bracelets on one hand:
> View attachment 5028908
> 
> 
> Here is the 5 motif bracelet and it felt a bit flimsy to me compared to normal vintage Alhambra, especially onyx and guilloche which feel very solid:
> View attachment 5028911
> 
> 
> And here is long necklace (you can spot the earrings as well). Most controversial for me as I really feel it's not worth the price tag although overall I liked it but again it felt like it had less weight than my 10 motif necklace:
> View attachment 5028914
> 
> 
> And just a closer shot of the items showing difference in carnelian colour:
> View attachment 5028916
> 
> 
> I'll post more photos later.



Long necklace looks great on you!!waiting for more earring photos lol


----------



## Ylesiya

nicole0612 said:


> I think I would be tempted if the ladybug was a plant motif instead. I suppose they did not want to repeat the green malachite leaf, but imagine how pretty it would be with a colored floral or leaf motif in place of the ladybug.
> I understand the whimsical scenario presented; “Oh, look, a ladybug landed on me while out in nature!” However, I would brush away any bug that landed on me with a bit of a creepy crawly feeling, and I cannot totally banish that feeling when contemplating the new lucky line.



I actually totally agree with you, my own feeling was that it needs a bit more colour. It's very faint although I really love MOP and rose gold but this whole thing just blends in together with one red ladybug blob. And red in my view just is just craving for green! All totally IMHO of course!..
1 motif bracelet felt strange to me because motif is quite big itself, like VA or even bigger but the chain is like on sweet Alhambra bracelets, very thin for a motif of this size.


----------



## periogirl28

Here are my earrings, I will get my SA to move the post or maybe just wear them as clips. I tried the rest of the collection but the pieces didn’t sing to me. Happy Spring!


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5029056
> 
> Here are my earrings, I will get my SA to move the post or maybe just wear them as clips. I tried the rest of the collection but the pieces didn’t sing to me. Happy Spring!


They are lovely on you; a breath of springtime. I think these will be very popular.


----------



## EpiFanatic

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5029056
> 
> Here are my earrings, I will get my SA to move the post or maybe just wear them as clips. I tried the rest of the collection but the pieces didn’t sing to me. Happy Spring!


Lovely and feminine.  They are very pretty on you.  Congratulations!


----------



## Ylesiya

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5029056
> 
> Here are my earrings, I will get my SA to move the post or maybe just wear them as clips. I tried the rest of the collection but the pieces didn’t sing to me. Happy Spring!



I love this photo in an ambient light.
I find it quite challenging to work out colours and general impression of the pieces in VCA stores as they are typically very dark, with very direct harsh light from above. Cartier and Tiffany's are much better lighted. 
In my pics like above, you end up with eyes like Darth Vader and all skin flaws exaggerated greatly. Not the best impression for buying jewellery!


----------



## periogirl28

Ylesiya said:


> I love this photo in an ambient light.
> I find it quite challenging to work out colours and general impression of the pieces in VCA stores as they are typically very dark, with very direct harsh light from above. Cartier and Tiffany's are much better lighted.
> In my pics like above, you end up with eyes like Darth Vader and all skin flaws exaggerated greatly. Not the best impression for buying jewellery!


----------



## gagabag

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5029056
> 
> Here are my earrings, I will get my SA to move the post or maybe just wear them as clips. I tried the rest of the collection but the pieces didn’t sing to me. Happy Spring!


Looks beautiful on you!  
I would have gotten this pair in a heartbeat if I didn't feel I have too many VCA MOP already...I am slightly tempted though


----------



## periogirl28

gagabag said:


> Looks beautiful on you!
> I would have gotten this pair in a heartbeat if I didn't feel I have too many VCA MOP already...I am slightly tempted though


Thank you, I understand. These are my very first VCA earrings and will match my other MoP pieces. It helps to be very, very late to the party. Just want to thank everyone for the likes.


----------



## tinybiopsee

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5029056
> 
> Here are my earrings, I will get my SA to move the post or maybe just wear them as clips. I tried the rest of the collection but the pieces didn’t sing to me. Happy Spring!





I also love my new plum blossom earrings! Looks beautiful on you, congrats!


----------



## cutieboomber

tinybiopsee said:


> View attachment 5030439
> 
> I also love my new plum blossom earrings! Looks beautiful on you, congrats!





periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5029056
> 
> Here are my earrings, I will get my SA to move the post or maybe just wear them as clips. I tried the rest of the collection but the pieces didn’t sing to me. Happy Spring!


Both look stunning!!
Could I please ask which country you've purchased in? We aren't able to buy or even put a deposit down in AU


----------



## tinybiopsee

cutieboomber said:


> Both look stunning!!
> Could I please ask which country you've purchased in? We aren't able to buy or even put a deposit down in AU


Thank you @cutieboomber, I am in the US. Hopefully you’ll manage to snag them soon!


----------



## periogirl28

cutieboomber said:


> Both look stunning!!
> Could I please ask which country you've purchased in? We aren't able to buy or even put a deposit down in AU


I am in Asia, my SA put me on the list to view and I found out I was at No 2. I am sure more pieces will arrive and not all the stock will be preordered. VCA does send extra pieces, as they did for our store launch.


----------



## Alena21

I liked the new Lucky Spring collection more than I thought I would so I went to try the bracelet and the necklace once again.
There is softness and femininity about it that doesn't translate well in camera but they are captivating in real life... decisions....decisions....
My neck turns red at the slightest touch. That's a thing to consider if I want to get the Lucky necklace.  Otherwise I like it wrapped twice around my neck.


----------



## glamourbag

Alena21 said:


> I liked the new Lucky Spring collection more than I thought I would so I went to try the bracelet and the necklace once again.
> There is softness and femininity about it that doesn't translate well in camera but they are captivating in real life... decisions....decisions....
> My neck turns red at the slightest touch. That's a thing to consider if I want to get the Lucky necklace.  Otherwise I like it wrapped twice around my neck.


Wow, you sold me on this. I actually really like this double wrapped on you!


----------



## Alena21

glamourbag said:


> Wow, you sold me on this. I actually really like this double wrapped on you!


Thank you.  I really like it too. It is whimsical collection although as my husband mentioned "it is not quintessentially VCA". It is very likeable nevertheless.


----------



## Alena21

Stardust Andromeda said:


> With the turn of 2021, I picked up this lucky in the first week of January. Now, I am looking for the existing lucky which I understand from VCA is so hard to come by. I cannot wait to see the new lucky!
> 
> View attachment 4974475


Fantastic,  my dear! Great find!


----------



## Ylesiya

I really liked the way the long necklace looked on my almost 5 year old daughter - maybe it was VCA's target audience? 
I also like it, don't get me wrong


----------



## Alena21

Ylesiya said:


> I really liked the way the long necklace looked on my almost 5 year old daughter - maybe it was VCA's target audience?
> I also like it, don't get me wrong
> View attachment 5035494


Joke aside I think long necklaces look better on less endowed ladies


----------



## hab818

Just got these in the mail! Absolutely gorgeous in person. Don’t love the short posts though- they feel insecure on my ears and I’m worried they might fall off. This is my first VCA purchase so I contacted an SA recommended by a lovely fellow TPFer to see if I can get them altered.


----------



## HADASSA

Ylesiya said:


> I really liked the way the long necklace looked on my almost 5 year old daughter - maybe it was VCA's target audience?
> I also like it, don't get me wrong
> View attachment 5035494


Your daughter looks so adorable wearing this necklace. Gives a good idea of the proportion of the clovers. I am sure she thought she was going home with that gorgeous necklace Or did she??


----------



## n1a

cutieboomber said:


> Both look stunning!!
> Could I please ask which country you've purchased in? We aren't able to buy or even put a deposit down in AU


Australia will officially release it on Monday. So please keep on touch with your SA. According to my SA this will be a limited collection so will be available as long as VCA wants to produce it.
Cross the fingers you will have yours soon


----------



## cutieboomber

n1a said:


> Australia will officially release it on Monday. So please keep on touch with your SA. According to my SA this will be a limited collection so will be available as long as VCA wants to produce it.
> Cross the fingers you will have yours soon



Thanks for the heads up!! Fingers crossed I hear back from my SA


----------



## Ylesiya

HADASSA said:


> Your daughter looks so adorable wearing this necklace. Gives a good idea of the proportion of the clovers. I am sure she thought she was going home with that gorgeous necklace Or did she??



Fortunately she is still a bit small to understand the difference between beautiful plastic kids necklace for 10$ and a beautiful RG VCA necklace for $$$$     So we left the place without big issues


----------



## Alena21

Ylesiya said:


> Fortunately she is still a bit small to understand the difference between beautiful plastic kids necklace for 10$ and a beautiful RG VCA necklace for $$$$     So we left the place without big issues


Lil sweetheart


----------



## dusty paws

so i'm completely new to VCA and the ladybug has special meaning to me.. does anyone know if this is available in stores, or is it special order by SA only?


----------



## DeryaHm

I got my ladybug through my SA, but they seem to be available online, so I'd assume in at least some stores.


----------



## Junkenpo

I wish there were sweet size ladybug earrings in this collection!


----------



## zerodross

Does anyone have an SA to recommend? Thought I could just purchase them online (hah!) but website said to call for availability. I hate having to make a phone call.


----------



## missie1

Saw this post on IG and wanted to say the new lucky is growing on me


----------



## safari88

I was in the store yesterday, and heard they only had the closed wing ladybug. There was a very long waitlist for the 5 motif one.


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

Do we know anything about availability of the plum blossom earrings?  I’ve been asking my SA about them since before the release date but haven’t really gotten very helpful answers.  Now I kind of want the open-wing ladybug bracelet too but am scared to even ask about it since I’ve had no luck getting my hands on the earrings yet.


----------



## jenaps

Love these earrings!


----------



## chrissiewong

My SA just messaged me and said she has the open wing ladybug reserved for me...
But at this moment I am not too sure if I should get it as it’s not as “classic” as the vintage Alhambra line...


----------



## Jingle_

I have gotten the closed wing ladybug bracelet, bought it Internationally n shipped it because the local store did not have it. 
I would say I am regretting that now as it is not as nice as I thought and bought impulsively. Can't do returns now as well because it vca say it was a International order.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Absolutely LOVE my new ladybug bracelet. Truly amazing on and stacked ❤ just my lucky charms


----------



## missie1

Jingle_ said:


> I have gotten the closed wing ladybug bracelet, bought it Internationally n shipped it because the local store did not have it.
> I would say I am regretting that now as it is not as nice as I thought and bought impulsively. Can't do returns now as well because it vca say it was a International order.


So sorry  that you don’t love it and it’s none returnable.  What about stacking with onyx or another variation of vintage Alhambra


----------



## AlexaKate

I only like the opened wing bug bracelet, seem they got sold out and I’m waiting for the next batch coming in


----------



## feelingpeachy

It's my first time waitlisting for smth at VCA. Anyone sharing this experience recently and knows approx. how long it takes?

I have a dedicated SA but not very helpful this time with my order for the plum blossom earrings... 
Not sure if it's bc it'll be my smallest (yet personally most anticipated) purchase from their store?


----------



## rk4265

feelingpeachy said:


> It's my first time waitlisting for smth at VCA. Anyone sharing this experience recently and knows approx. how long it takes?
> 
> I have a dedicated SA but not very helpful this time with my order for the plum blossom earrings...
> Not sure if it's bc it'll be my smallest (yet personally most anticipated) purchase from their store?


I placed my order before the earrings came out. Early April? Just got them. Was told there is a huge waiting list and they are only getting one or 2 pairs at a time….. they can’t tell you when they will get them. The sa just doesn’t know


----------



## HADASSA

hab818 said:


> Just got these in the mail! Absolutely gorgeous in person. Don’t love the short posts though- they feel insecure on my ears and I’m worried they might fall off. This is my first VCA purchase so I contacted an SA recommended by a lovely fellow TPFer to see if I can get them altered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040094



@hab818, I hope my DSA at NM Atlanta was able to help with your concerns


----------



## jenaps

feelingpeachy said:


> It's my first time waitlisting for smth at VCA. Anyone sharing this experience recently and knows approx. how long it takes?
> 
> I have a dedicated SA but not very helpful this time with my order for the plum blossom earrings...
> Not sure if it's bc it'll be my smallest (yet personally most anticipated) purchase from their store?


I put a full deposit for the plum blossom earrings before they launched and still had to wait two months!


----------



## periogirl28

I asked my SA to please let me view on launch day, 19th March, without a deposit. I was expecting to prepay if I wanted it after trying on the display pair and then wait for stock to arrive around now. She went one better and reserved a pair so I got mine that day. My country seems to work a little differently.


----------



## hab818

HADASSA said:


> @hab818, I hope my DSA at NM Atlanta was able to help with your concerns


He was AWESOME. Thank you so much for your help! He also let me try on a bunch of pieces and I fell in love with the 20-motif grey MOP/pave alhambra. Gotta save up for that piece!


----------



## HADASSA

hab818 said:


> He was AWESOME. Thank you so much for your help! He also let me try on a bunch of pieces and I fell in love with the 20-motif grey MOP/pave alhambra. Gotta save up for that piece!


So glad your experience with him more than compensated for your phone experience.


----------



## Jingle_

missie1 said:


> So sorry  that you don’t love it and it’s none returnable.  What about stacking with onyx or another variation of vintage Alhambra


i have tried it out in the store but doesnt really sing too me
hopefully i will be able to work it out somehow
maybe you guys can give me some opinions or might consider giving it up to someone else to save up for other pieces


----------



## Jingle_

feelingpeachy said:


> It's my first time waitlisting for smth at VCA. Anyone sharing this experience recently and knows approx. how long it takes?
> 
> I have a dedicated SA but not very helpful this time with my order for the plum blossom earrings...
> Not sure if it's bc it'll be my smallest (yet personally most anticipated) purchase from their store?



i was told the same when i purchased, but was offered the earring because someone else happen to give it up. sadly i turned it down because i wasnt sure if i would like it. 
maybe you can try international stores like maybe in london! you might be lucky to meet one in stock


----------



## shannily

Jingle_ said:


> i have tried it out in the store but doesnt really sing too me
> hopefully i will be able to work it out somehow
> maybe you guys can give me some opinions or might consider giving it up to someone else to save up for other pieces
> 
> View attachment 5112521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112523


Try stacking it with the guilloche 5 motif bracelet. The ladybug has enough colour itself but the gold complements it.


----------



## missie1

Jingle_ said:


> i have tried it out in the store but doesnt really sing too me
> hopefully i will be able to work it out somehow
> maybe you guys can give me some opinions or might consider giving it up to someone else to save up for other pieces
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112523


Here are some photos from Instagram where it works.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

Jingle_ said:


> i have tried it out in the store but doesnt really sing too me
> hopefully i will be able to work it out somehow
> maybe you guys can give me some opinions or might consider giving it up to someone else to save up for other pieces
> 
> View attachment 5112521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112523


How are you feeling about the ladybug now? Did it ever end up growing on you?


----------



## cloee

For those who got the 5-motif, are you still loving it? Wanted to get your thoughts as I am considering getting my first bracelet and debating between onyx or gmop in rose gold as SO or this lucky spring collection.  Thank you


----------



## stephbb9

cloee said:


> For those who got the 5-motif, are you still loving it? Wanted to get your thoughts as I am considering getting my first bracelet and debating between onyx or gmop in rose gold as SO or this lucky spring collection.  Thank you


I adore my Lucky Spring with ladybug! Very special!
You won’t see it everywhere at least. Not nearly as many fingers marks all over it versus the all onyx.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

stephbb9 said:


> I adore my Lucky Spring with ladybug! Very special!
> You won’t see it everywhere at least. Not nearly as many fingers marks all over it versus the all onyx.


Pics please? I have the ladybug on my wishlist. But I'm waiting for a special occasion to see if I can get my DH to get it for me


----------



## stephbb9

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> Pics please? I have the ladybug on my wishlist. But I'm waiting for a special occasion to see if I can get my DH to get it for me


I am on vacation so I won’t be able to take a picture for a while, sorry…
It should be on the website. I have noticed that they restocked it sometimes. I highly recommend it!


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

stephbb9 said:


> I am on vacation so I won’t be able to take a picture for a while, sorry…
> It should be on the website. I have noticed that they restocked it sometimes. I highly recommend it!


No worries. Enjoy your vacay!


----------



## cloee

stephbb9 said:


> I adore my Lucky Spring with ladybug! Very special!
> You won’t see it everywhere at least. Not nearly as many fingers marks all over it versus the all onyx.



Thanks so much. Yes it’s showing available on the website for Canada so that made me reconsider it. I thought they were all gone last year. Thank you for your feedback and glad to know you are still liking it.


----------



## Liz86000

Jingle_ said:


> i have tried it out in the store but doesnt really sing too me
> hopefully i will be able to work it out somehow
> maybe you guys can give me some opinions or might consider giving it up to someone else to save up for other pieces
> 
> View attachment 5112521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112523


Oh, I think the ladybug goes very well with the onyx bracelet !
I had a question though : may I ask if it's normal to have the little white marks near the prongs of the motifs ? I wanted to maybe buy the onyx bracelet next but I didn't know this could happen. It's kind of happening with my white mother of pearl bracelet as well, so is it a normal thing with all the bracelets ?
Thank you for enlightening me !


----------

